# Am I wasting my time - Help



## Wraptor (Dec 30, 2012)

I have downloaded some books onto my son's Kindle Fire from the Gutenberg.org mobile site. I would like for those books to show up in the books section on his kindle. I can't seem to get it to happen. If it is possible could someone tell me what I am not doing right. I have downloaded them to my PC and copied them to the Kindle using USB to the documents folder. I can't even get them to show up under "Docs". I have down loaded them directly to the Kindle and the only place they show up is in my notifications as completed a download. If I clear the notifications I can't find the eBooks anywhere unless I have previously opened the book.


----------



## Wraptor (Dec 30, 2012)

I am using *.mobi files.  What concerns me is that they will get lost on the device. I have used the "Send to Kindle" app and they get to the device alright showing up on the Carousel after i sync. Here is the problem if after my son opens 10 or fifteen other books/apps/games how will he get to a book that has fallen off the carousel? Other than placing them in "Favorites" I cannot not find them any where else on the device. The only thing that shows up under books is just the books I bought from Amazon. How do i get books that I buy from other sources to show up?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wraptor--

I downloaded a book from Gutenberg, mobi format.  It downloaded into my "Downloads" folder.  Using an app called ES Explorer, I located the file in the downloads folder and moved it (cut and paste) into the "Books" folder.  Once it was in the Books folder, I opened it from within ES Explorer--it opened into the Kindle app.  Once I did that, it was in the Carousel, and also in viewable in the Documents tab.  (Not the Books tab, the Documents tab.)

I haven't tried using Send to Kindle yet to see if that is less cumbersome.

(And Welcome to KindleBoards!)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I downloaded a book from Project Gutenberg to my PC. I then used the free "Send to Kindle" app available from Amazon to Send the book to my Fire. It showed up on the Carousel and in my Documents on my Cloud (I had said to archive it). Here's the link to Send to Kindle:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/?nodeId=200768410

Oh, I forgot to say earlier, for downloads direct from the web browser on the Fire, if you tap on the menu icon on the sidebar/bottom menu, "Downloads" is one of the options. You can always get back to your downloads that way once the notifications disappear.

Betsy


----------



## Wraptor (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you Betsy that helped a lot. Is there a way to get those books that I don't get from Amazon to show up on the "Book Shelf"(you know when you are on the home page and you tap "Books")? Or is that reserved only for books that are bought directly from Amazon?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Wraptor said:


> Thank you Betsy that helped a lot. Is there a way to get those books that I don't get from Amazon to show up on the "Book Shelf"(you know when you are on the home page and you tap "Books")? Or is that reserved only for books that are bought directly from Amazon?


All non Amazon items - whether actual books bought elsewhere or personal documents you've uploaded - will appear under 'docs' and not 'books'. There's no way to change this, as far as I know.


----------



## runtmms (Aug 15, 2010)

If you use Calibre (highly recommended) it can be done. Detailed instructions:

http://howto.cnet.com/8301-11310_39-57349056-285/how-to-make-e-books-show-up-under-books-on-the-kindle-fire/

It worked for me a while ago, I haven't tried recently... If I remember correctly, you want to make sure the Kindle app is closed or it takes a reboot.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Instead of downloading mobi files, you might want to download ePub files instead (after downloading one of the ePub reader apps like Aldiko - which is my personal favorite). You'll have to get it from an outside source or even the Aldiko site, but that way all those books will be easily found in that reading app. And Aldiko has a nifty "Store" which comes loaded with a few sites including Feedbooks.com, where you can get many free public domain books. Better yet you can add your own "Stores", like gutenberg.org or even your own Calibre library. An added advantage - if you want to get library books, some of those aren't available in Kindle format, only ePubs - now you'll be able to access those ePubs. I've got Aldiko on my Favorites shelf - I use it more than the Kindle reading app on my Fire.

There are other ePub readers: Bluefire, Mantano, Moon+ - not to mention Nook, Kobo, & Sony (but those don't have the extra features the first ones do like customizable font & background colors, sliding your finger up & down the screen to brighten/dim it, etc - and the catalog/store feature, of course, is only available for their own stores). Aldiko is just the one I'm most familiar with for Android.

Here's a how-to-install from Aldiko. 
http://www.aldiko.com/blog/did-you-know-how-to-install-the-aldiko-book-reader-on-kindle-fire


----------

